# Blade Runner HD-DVD: Who's sat down with it?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I bought it this weekend thinking I'd have enough time for 5 discs worth of features, but that's a lot of heavy stuff. Who's waded through all of it, and what do you think?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I bought it, but haven't gone through it yet. Primarily I'm interested in the new Final Cut and the original theatrical release. I may or may not get around to the rest of the extras, but for the price I paid (got it for about $22 from Warner direct) I'll have money's worth just watching those two editions.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't have the HD-DVD set, but did pick up the DVD set for the "Final Cut".

That cut of the film is excellent. I watched it last week on our Oppo upscaling player and was very impressed. Video and audio quality are superb (for a DVD, would imagine it's even better on HD-DVD). The documentary that accompanies it (you have it in your set too) is also very good and is a good retrospect on making the film.

Add the other versions of the film you get with that set, and it being in HD, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.

That set is at the top of my list of things to get once I jump into the Hi-Def wars.


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm not even a huge fan of the film, but I couldn't put this set down. I haven't made it through all the commentaries yet, only the one on the workprint. I expected to scan through the documentary on disk 2 but ended up watching all 3+ hours in one sitting. It's that good.

My favorite feature hands down though is the 'play all' option for the deleted/alternate scenes on disk 4. Which plays like another version of the film made up of previously unseen stuff. I've never seen a feature like that a DVD before.

Oh yeah, and it looks really good in HD. The workprint even looks halfway decent. I was expecting that version to look a lot rougher than it does.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Bought it for my dad for Christmas, got him the briefcase version. Not sure if he's gotten around to watching it yet. Hell I still have to help him to update his and its connected to the net.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you're not interested in the big set, I have noticed that The Director's Cut DVD (which, apparently, the director claims he had nothing to do with) can be found at Ross: Dress for Less for about $7.00... seen at two different Ross's.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

I highly recommend the docs on disc 2. Make sure you have 3 hours to kill, though, because once you start watching it you won't want to stop until you've seen them all.


----------

